# remington 700



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

hey guys im plannin on getting a rifle this summer and im leaning towards the remington 700, mabye sps in .243 cal.. just wondering what some of your opinions were on the gun and any advice. I havnt had much experience with rifles so any advice is good! thanks


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Rem 700 SPS would be a great rifle, but get it in a different caliber. Just this guys opinion.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

great gun, been thinkin of getting the same gun and caliber. I have a .243 already, so prob. not anytime soon.

caliber is large enough to drop deer dead, and small enough for varmints! can't beat it. other than I get confused reloading large and small rounds, but it's part of the game! (better than owning 2 guns 2 scopes, 2 bipods, 2 sets of dies, 2 yaddayaddayadda

i'd say go for it, my buddy was a sniper, and has won many competitions, even in the army. He siad it's the best bang for the buck and a laser! (just goin off what he said)


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Remingtons are great guns. The actions can't be beat, heck, the guys that make custom rifles use the Remington action and trigger. They are about the best guns you can get. 243 is a great round, also.


----------



## cjb41 (Feb 14, 2008)

Been using a Remington 700 BDL .243 for deer since 1965. I would buy the same thing today. :lol:


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a Remington 700 SPS in .308. I love it! The action is great and the gun has a really nice feel to it (especially with the limbsaver recoil pad). Go for it!


----------



## 7stwchuck (Mar 26, 2008)

I would say buy the gun, I have a remington 700 BDL in a .243 and have been happy with it now for 30 years it has killed alot of Missouri whitetails. :sniper:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Did some one say Remington 700? I have a safe full and love them. I have bang floped many a buck with my 243, makes youtes eyes pop out and dust crows like a clay.
Think the trigger pull is to heavy, adjust it your self with nothing more than a large and small flat screw driver and a fish scale that measures less than 3 pounds. 








To heavy



























Just right at 2.5 pounds.









There are at least 3 web pages on the net that will walk you thru the how to do it. I like sniper country best.

If you want some thing just for deer you might like a 260 or 7mm08.

 Al


----------



## dd6 (Dec 2, 2007)

+1


----------



## GRUNTER HUNTER (Aug 9, 2007)

alleyyooper said:


> Did some one say Remington 700? I have a safe full and love them. I have bang floped many a buck with my 243, makes youtes eyes pop out and dust crows like a clay.
> Think the trigger pull is to heavy, adjust it your self with nothing more than a large and small flat screw driver and a fish scale that measures less than 3 pounds.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you there! The trigger on my .308 is way too heavy for my liking. Do you think 2.5 pounds is a good weight for it? What is it set at from stock? I dont have any fish scales to test it.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a 700LH VS from the factory it was set at... Well I do not know it was kind of like pulling the triger then when you start to think "If the safty on?" it would go off.

What I do when adjusting them for a hunting rifle. I will set it down to where I think it is heavy enough but light enough. I will set it back in the stock then with the gloves I wear when hunting I put my finger in the guard. If it goes off it is too light. I want it crisp but heavy enough I can get to it with out accidently setting it off. It is kind of a pain in the butt. When done it is great. Just besure to put some paint on the screws to hold them.

My PD 700 I have it set as light as it will go. I can slam the bolt and it will not go off but you look hard at the trigger and it will go off. I can touch it but that is all as soon as you think about pulling the trigger it will fire.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a Remington 700 in 223 and that trigger is *LIGHT* If you even glance at it, it'll go off. Complete dramatization of course, but you get my point.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use a trigger pull gauge/scale, but a fish scale is cheaper (maybe not as accrite.) and found at places like Wally World. 
I also suggest that if you are going to adjust your trigger then you go to a site like.
http://www.snipercountry.com/Articles/R ... iggers.asp

http://www.quarterbore.com/library/arti ... igger.html

http://www.varminthunters.com/tech/crisp.html

http://www.snipersparadise.com/articles ... rigger.htm

http://www.theoutdoorwriter.com/shootin ... gger_2.htm

Most all my Remington 700's and model 7's I have set at 2.5 to 3 pounds. I prefur the Muzzle loaders at 2.5 pounds. All the rest I have set at 3 pounds since I do not always use them hunting from blinds where it is warmer like with the Muzzle loaders.

Don't be silly and set the trigger so it goes off with a strong breath of air hitting it. There is a fine like between a good trigger and one just plain hazzardous.

 Al


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

the 700 is the standard for police and military snipers, but it is only the action that they use. barrel, lug, trigger, bottom metal, stock all go in the trash.

the best, most for your money, out of the box rifle out there right now is the savage. best production trigger hands down. It will shoot circles around a stock 700. If you want to build a serious rifle, the 700 is a good choice because there are so many custom parts for it.

as for caliber, nothing wrong with a .243.


----------



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

thanks for all the input guys


----------

